# 1960'S Omega Seamaster Bumper Cal 562



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

HiÂ

Whats fair price to pay for aÂ 1960's cal 562

[IMG alt="c0276431.jpg"]http://img530.imageshack.us/img530/678/c0276431.jpg[/IMG]

No box or papers, good order, I have checked ebay & they fluctate from 200/450 quid??, just want a rough guide thanks

BR Martin


----------



## handlehall (Aug 7, 2009)

I think you've answered your own question by researching ebay but if you specifically want a bumper that isn't one. I stand to be corrected but Cal.562 is a full rotor movement.I think Omega had left the bumper behind by 1955-6? they were definitely history by the 60's There is something rather satisfying in that feeling when the rotor hits the stops.


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

handlehall said:


> I think you've answered your own question by researching ebay but if you specifically want a bumper that isn't one. I stand to be corrected but Cal.562 is a full rotor movement.I think Omega had left the bumper behind by 1955-6? they were definitely history by the 60's There is something rather satisfying in that feeling when the rotor hits the stops.


Thanks for the info, shows how little I know, its defo a Seamaster with Cal 562 though........... it seems a very vague price guide what do I need to know be more specific, i'm quite new to watch collectingÂ :to_become_senile:

BR Martin


----------



## handlehall (Aug 7, 2009)

martinzx said:


> handlehall said:
> 
> 
> > I think you've answered your own question by researching ebay but if you specifically want a bumper that isn't one. I stand to be corrected but Cal.562 is a full rotor movement.I think Omega had left the bumper behind by 1955-6? they were definitely history by the 60's There is something rather satisfying in that feeling when the rotor hits the stops.
> ...


Yes, all I'm saying is it's not a Bumper if that's what you are after. I can't help you on a price because I don't know enough about the market myself but if you think about it condition could account for the type of price spread you have quoted. At the end of the day price is governed by what someone is prepared to pay so do your research and set your budget, if you can't get one for what you are comfortable paying then i'm sure something else will soon take your fancy


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Thanks for taking the time to answer

BR Martin


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Those hand are aching for TLC from what I can tell. Don't bid too high....


----------



## aroma (Dec 11, 2009)

To be honest, a cal 562 in that condition would fetch only around Â£200 on the bay. I managed to sell a vgc Seamaster with a manual wind cal 410 for Â£240 but it only attracted one bid which was at the asking price.


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Thanks guys for the answers, it what I was thinking, just did not want to pay to much,

Many thanks

Martin


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2011)

martinzx said:


> HiÂ
> 
> Whats fair price to pay for aÂ 1960's cal 562
> 
> ...


Bumper Wind Calibres

28.10 RA PC (first automatic Omega), 333, 342, 343, 351, 354, 355


----------

